# Missing PLQ Joining Instructions - Saint-Jean



## MonkeyFace (1 Aug 2011)

Just got my message that I've been loaded on a PLQ in good ol' Saint-Jean.  
The message states:

C. CANDIDATES MUST READ AND ACTION ANNEXES OF THE PLQ JOINING INSTR FOR CFLRS FOUND ON THE DIN AT: 
HTTP://DOC.ELRFC-CFLRS.SAINT-JEAN.MIL.CA/PUBLIC/INTRANET2011/PR-PD/I

The link does not work.  My Warrant asked me to try it at home (just did) and it still doesn't work.  I am on holidays and trying to get this sorted out before I fly-off to visit my family for 3 weeks.  If anyone could offer an idea as to where I can find this, it'd be great.  Please don't suggest through my COC!!!

Thanks,


----------



## Romanmaz (1 Aug 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for but here's a link -http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## Occam (1 Aug 2011)

Those are recruit joining instructions.

Any address which ends in "mil.ca" (and in this case, HTTP://DOC.ELRFC-CFLRS.SAINT-JEAN.MIL.CA/PUBLIC/INTRANET2011/PR-PD/I) is an internal, DWAN e-mail address which is not accessible via the internet.

I don't see the document anywhere on the internet...


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Aug 2011)

MonkeyFace said:
			
		

> HTTP://DOC.ELRFC-CFLRS.SAINT-JEAN.MIL.CA/PUBLIC/INTRANET2011/PR-PD/I
> 
> The link does not work.  My Warrant asked me to try it at home (just did) and it still doesn't work. Please don't suggest through my COC!!!



Get your WO to email you the document to your home email account, that's the only way you're getting that document besides you physically going in to work to get it.


----------



## MonkeyFace (2 Aug 2011)

That`d be great if he had the document...

Back to the drawing board..


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Aug 2011)

MonkeyFace said:
			
		

> That`d be great if he had the document...
> 
> Back to the drawing board..



Is he at work on the DWAN? The link he gave you is DWAN only. He can open it, save it, then attach it in an email to your civvie account.


----------



## MonkeyFace (3 Aug 2011)

The link doesn't work at work...hence his suggestion to try it at home.


----------



## Stoker (3 Aug 2011)

Send me your e mail address via PM and i'll send it to you.


----------



## Stoker (3 Aug 2011)

This is the proper din link.


http://elrfc-cflrs.saint-jean.mil.ca/menu/pr-pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp


----------



## MonkeyFace (3 Aug 2011)

Thanks Chief Stoker!!


----------

